# are brussel sprouts played out?



## boomchakabowwow (Dec 26, 2017)

tuna tartare, Kale, etc.

i love brussels. there was a time it was on every tapas menu. now i dont see it much anymore. i was at a TV superstore and i heard Bobby Flay say that Brussel Sprouts are so last year (<paraphrasing here) it was some cooking competitions show..some of that quality TV that made me quit cable. 

i made them for Christmas dinner, because they are a no brainer. hot oven anyways. save that heat and pop in a tray of brussels.. pull them when the edges just start to char, and they are fork tender. put them in a bowl, sprinking with parm cheese. no veggie is easier..not even a salad. hehe.

i'll eat them forever. tuna tartare..not so much


----------



## DamageInc (Dec 26, 2017)

I love them. Always roast them in winter. A staple.


----------



## Benuser (Dec 26, 2017)

Great with pork. Typical winter-dish in Holland.


----------



## Obsidiank (Dec 26, 2017)

I think the fancy bacon maple roasted Brussels on every menu in the USA is totally played out. I mean it's delicious but making it a feature on your menu is definitely been there done that.


----------



## chinacats (Dec 26, 2017)

Love me some roasted bs...a nice balsamic glaze to finish...yes to bacon.


----------



## alterwisser (Dec 26, 2017)

Hated them when my grandma boiled them way back when. Love them in the oven, agreed. I usually toss them in salt, pepper, Chili flakes, olive oil and a dash of balsamic vinaigrette....


----------



## boomchakabowwow (Dec 26, 2017)

alterwisser said:


> Hated them when my grandma boiled them way back when..



hahah..

aint that the truth!! i once cooked eggplant for my mom and proclaimed, "and that is how you cook eggplant!"
my mom made this gray mess that was unswallowable. i dont know how many times i got in trouble resisting that horrid dish. i damn near almost missed Christmas on year.


----------



## Boynutman (Dec 26, 2017)

+1
Hated them when I was a kid. But they were boiled to death back then. Now even my kids love them.

I do wonder if they are less bitter nowadays though, bitterness being reduced through breeding?
Sometimes miss that bitterness.


----------



## TheCaptain (Dec 26, 2017)

When I was a kid the only way to cook veggies was to boil them into submission. Not kidding, never had roasted veggies even once.

What a revelation when I did roast some! Yummy little baby cabbage morsels. NEC
Vet old.


----------



## steelcrimp (Dec 26, 2017)

Heres another way to do them :Fish sauce vinaigrette. That goes good on everything, jesus.


----------



## nutmeg (Dec 26, 2017)

We roast them and combine them ofen with fruits because Brussel sprouts need lot of sugar.
You can halve them, blanch them in water with a lot of green color, lot of salt, lot of sugar, put it in ice water.
Then roast them in olive oil, bacon and do a sweet glaze with chicken stock, honey and Soy sauce. Matches well with passion fruit, pastis and sweet potato for exemple. We used to serve this with turkey for Thanks giving in a 2 Michelin-stars restaurant with Bobby Bräuer.


----------



## steelcrimp (Dec 26, 2017)

Heres another way to do them :Fish sauce vinaigrette. That goes good on everything, jesus.


----------



## TheCaptain (Dec 26, 2017)

steelcrimp said:


> Heres another way to do them :Fish sauce vinaigrette. That goes good on everything, jesus.


Recipe for the less creative?


----------



## Obsidiank (Dec 26, 2017)

steelcrimp said:


> Heres another way to do them :Fish sauce vinaigrette. That goes good on everything, jesus.



If you like fish sauce


----------



## panda (Dec 27, 2017)

blanch in salt/sugar water, ice bath, air dry, roast half way with bacon fat and julienned shallots, toss with sweet chili sauce, and broil. mix in some crispy guanciale, garnish with orange zest and fried garlic chips
use romesco aioli as dip


----------



## steelcrimp (Dec 27, 2017)

TheCaptain said:


> Recipe for the less creative?



David Chang from Momofuku did a spin off of this recipe with his brussel sprouts. It got ordered so much that he took it off his menu because thats the only thing people cared about. I made it on thanksgiving, and it is divine. 
https://food52.com/recipes/19682-momofuku-s-roasted-brussels-sprouts-with-fish-sauce-vinaigrette
The water, vinegar, and sugar are absolutely crucial as it enhances/dilutes the intenseness of the briny goodness.


----------



## boomchakabowwow (Dec 27, 2017)

steelcrimp said:


> David Chang from Momofuku did a spin off of this recipe with his brussel sprouts. It got ordered so much that he took it off his menu because thats the only thing people cared about. I made it on thanksgiving, and it is divine.
> https://food52.com/recipes/19682-momofuku-s-roasted-brussels-sprouts-with-fish-sauce-vinaigrette
> The water, vinegar, and sugar are absolutely crucial as it enhances/dilutes the intenseness of the briny goodness.



THANKS!! i have and like fish sauce as a flavoring..it add the sea, without much fuss.

making a dipping sauce and goingfull octane, not so much.


----------



## StonedEdge (Dec 27, 2017)

My favorite way to prepare brussel sprouts is: not at all. because they're vile infernal creations. Like a wannabe cross between a pigmy broccoli and midget cabbage. 

Pro tip of the day.


----------



## Paraffin (Dec 27, 2017)

Hey, they're not that bad. And the vile, infernal creation slot for vegetables is already taken, by okra.


----------



## StonedEdge (Dec 27, 2017)

Ohhhhh okra! I had gotten over that but now feel myself uneasy.


----------



## boomchakabowwow (Dec 27, 2017)

Paraffin said:


> Hey, they're not that bad. And the vile, infernal creation slot for vegetables is already taken, by okra.



hahahah..

(i like okra)..

Lima Beans!! grrrr..


----------



## ThEoRy (Dec 27, 2017)

Not with Nueske's bacon and pearl onions they're not.


----------



## dwalker (Dec 27, 2017)

I like to shred them raw and make a quick slaw. Maybe with parmesan, slivered almonds, olive oil, lime, and maybe some dried cranberries to brighten it up. A little honey if you like it sweeter.


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Dec 28, 2017)

Thanks for this thread going to cook some Brussel Sprouts. I like Okra too and Bitter Melon. Pork and Bitter Melon yeh baby


----------



## Paraffin (Dec 28, 2017)

Regarding okra... my Mom and Dad were raised to cook USA Southern style, where okra is a thing, and all vegetables are cooked to be mushy. When I was a kid, my Dad would cook okra in a pan with tomatoes, and the slime was ever-present.

I can barely tolerate okra when battered and fried, which removes the slime. But then why bother? At that point, and because the skins are so thin, any actual taste from the vegetable is gone. It could be anything under that deep-fried coat. Maybe there is an okra recipe out there that I'd like... something with liquid nitrogen foam or radiation to kill the slime.


----------



## cheflivengood (Dec 29, 2017)

I like to deep fry raw, quartered brussels until golden brown, light and crispy. They then will absorb a myriad of sauces. The usually dense and crunchy brussel is totally different light and crispy.


----------



## DitmasPork (Dec 29, 2017)

There has certainly been a Brussels sprout renaissance for at least the last decade and a half. They were cooked into greenish-grayish submission when I was a kid. 

I love them. 

Here's a batch I made last month for a supper party. Brussels sprouts caramelized, mixed with Vietnamese Nuoc Cham, Hunan salted chilis, charred scallions, fresh mine and cilantro.


----------



## Lazarus (Dec 31, 2017)

That looks divine Ditmas.


----------



## NO ChoP! (Dec 31, 2017)

I make a brussel sprout custard. It's pretty bomb.


----------



## alterwisser (Dec 31, 2017)

I put boiled Brussels sprouts on my salted caramel ice cream and top it all with a garlic/anchovy paste!!!


----------



## mise_en_place (Jan 2, 2018)

NO ChoP! said:


> I make a brussel sprout custard. It's pretty bomb.



Care to share?


----------



## boomchakabowwow (Jan 2, 2018)

steelcrimp said:


> David Chang from Momofuku did a spin off of this recipe with his brussel sprouts. It got ordered so much that he took it off his menu because thats the only thing people cared about. I made it on thanksgiving, and it is divine.
> https://food52.com/recipes/19682-momofuku-s-roasted-brussels-sprouts-with-fish-sauce-vinaigrette
> The water, vinegar, and sugar are absolutely crucial as it enhances/dilutes the intenseness of the briny goodness.



thanks. i am gonna try this tonight!!

my 10-year anniversary dinner. 

(with Braised Ox-tails as the main + some carb..prob grits/polenta)


----------



## NO ChoP! (Jan 2, 2018)

mise_en_place said:


> Care to share?


I roast brussels at a high heat, mix with an egg/cream custard in the blender, pass through a chinoise, set in small brule dishes, top with a sherry wine seal that is set with agar.


----------



## PalmRoyale (Jan 2, 2018)

Brussel sprouts were sent to Earth by Satan to corrupt mankind. That's all I have to say about them.


----------



## DamageInc (Jan 2, 2018)

They are better than napa cabbage. Napa cabbage is the true enemy.


----------



## mise_en_place (Jan 3, 2018)

NO ChoP! said:


> I roast brussels at a high heat, mix with an egg/cream custard in the blender, pass through a chinoise, set in small brule dishes, top with a sherry wine seal that is set with agar.



Cool, thanks


----------



## StonedEdge (Jan 3, 2018)

alterwisser said:


> I put boiled Brussels sprouts on my salted caramel ice cream and top it all with a garlic/anchovy paste!!!


Get out [emoji13]


----------



## krx927 (Jan 11, 2018)

I love them. And now it's season for them here in Brussels 

Never seen a recipe to make them in the oven. I must try. I always just cook them until done with butter added on top.


----------



## boomchakabowwow (Jan 11, 2018)

krx927 said:


> Never seen a recipe to make them in the oven. .



really?

they really shine from the oven. i keep it simple. i cut them in half..keep that end intact so they tiny half stays connected. toss with oil lightly..salt them. toss them in an oven spread out in one level (big sheet pan). i go 350F (you do the math)..and pull them when the edges are browning. if i am not lazy, i go in halfway with a spatula and toss them about.

put them in a bowl..taste to check salt..add pepper and a sprinkling of parm cheese.


----------



## Lazarus (Jan 13, 2018)

boomchakabowwow said:


> really?
> 
> they really shine from the oven. i keep it simple. i cut them in half..keep that end intact so they tiny half stays connected. toss with oil lightly..salt them. toss them in an oven spread out in one level (big sheet pan). i go 350F (you do the math)..and pull them when the edges are browning. if i am not lazy, i go in halfway with a spatula and toss them about.
> 
> put them in a bowl..taste to check salt..add pepper and a sprinkling of parm cheese.



They are quite good fried in duck fat and finished with a dash of nori komi furikake as well.


----------



## Chef Doom (Jan 17, 2018)

StonedEdge said:


> My favorite way to prepare brussel sprouts is: not at all. because they're vile infernal creations. Like a wannabe cross between a pigmy broccoli and midget cabbage.
> 
> Pro tip of the day.



Bwuahahahahahahaha :rofl2:


----------



## Chef Doom (Jan 17, 2018)

Hahahahahaha


----------



## Chef Doom (Jan 17, 2018)

PalmRoyale said:


> Brussel sprouts were sent to Earth by Satan to corrupt mankind. That's all I have to say about them.



Hahahahaha


----------



## Chef Doom (Jan 17, 2018)

99% of all restaurants make terrible Brussels sprout dishes which keeps people from ordering the dish which leads restaurants to taking any dish with Brussels sprouts off of the menu because they are too arrogant to realize that burnt Brussels sprouts is a sin that shows you have a need to torture your customers. If Momofuku had a dish that was that popular it wasn't that their version was good, it's that it was probably the only restaurant at the time within a thousand miles that actually made an edible dish with Brussels sprouts in the first place.

On another note, I never experienced the boil to death cooking that most people experienced in the great days of WWII and Vietnam conflicts, but I would guess the fear of food borne illness caused people to develop a style of cooking that made sure if you got sick it wasn't from unseen critters attached to your produce and tiny worms crawling around the meat. 

Also most men, although brave in the battlefield, were cowards at home. Any man that can not tell his sweet wife that her (insert over boiled|fried|roasted|baked or tasteless) dish sucks is not a real king of the house and needs to develop some back bone, testicles and testosterone. Also yellow paint removal from his back should be performed by a trained professional.


----------



## panda (Jan 17, 2018)

yesss! so many places that serve 'fried brussels' always burns the sh*t out of it.


----------



## krx927 (Jan 17, 2018)

So I tried baked ones. Ok-ish. But for me they can not compare with boiled ones. Properly cooked just before serving and then directly on a plate with some butter on top.

What's not to like?


----------



## boomchakabowwow (Jan 17, 2018)

Chef Doom said:


> . Any man that can not tell his sweet wife that her (insert over boiled|fried|roasted|baked or tasteless) dish sucks is not a .



while i would NEVER claim any dominance..bestowed to me by my crown; i never could fake loving my wife's cooking. we joke that she doesn't cook for me, she "experiments ON ME". and we laugh...!!

i cook - 100%; which ironically makes her LA REINA..the Queen.


----------



## StonedEdge (Jan 17, 2018)

Burning hair would probably taste good too fried in duck fat


----------



## Paraffin (Jan 17, 2018)

krx927 said:


> So I tried baked ones. Ok-ish. But for me they can not compare with boiled ones. Properly cooked just before serving and then directly on a plate with some butter on top.
> 
> What's not to like?



Steamed works well too. I haven't tried it, but they would probably be good cooked sous vide with some butter in the bag. Then a quick hit with the blowtorch for a little browning.


----------



## Chef Doom (Jan 17, 2018)

StonedEdge said:


> Burning hair would probably taste good too fried in duck fat


LOL you have a point. Their are few thinks frying can't make tastey.


----------



## panda (Jan 18, 2018)

i'm braising root veggies in duck fat, then frying in brown butter to go with roasted chicken.  fat = flavor


----------



## krx927 (Jan 18, 2018)

Paraffin said:


> Steamed works well too. I haven't tried it, but they would probably be good cooked sous vide with some butter in the bag. Then a quick hit with the blowtorch for a little browning.



Sous vide for cooking Brussels sprouts would be an overkill. Anyway I started to develop a hate thing for the sous vide. Nothing that comes out of it tastes good.


----------



## Paraffin (Jan 18, 2018)

krx927 said:


> Sous vide for cooking Brussels sprouts would be an overkill. Anyway I started to develop a hate thing for the sous vide. Nothing that comes out of it tastes good.



Really? I just started dabbling with it (Joule). Lobster tail is terrific. Carrots with a pan glaze are great. I made a pulled pork shoulder in a 21 hr cook and oven finish for bark (cheating with liquid smoke) that came out much better than crock pot. On the other hand, steak sous vide with a pan sear and blowtorch finish isn't a success so far. I like it, but my wife doesn't like the "red to the edge" look when it's cut, vs. the gradient you get with a grill or pan sear cook. 

I get what you're saying if you mean _only _sous vide, since most of those examples involve a pan or oven finish of some kind.


----------



## Lazarus (Jan 18, 2018)

Tried the Momofuko sprout recipe, subbed honey for the sugar in the dressing. That was quite possibly one of the best sprout dishes I've ever had. Going to use that vinaigrette in other things now too.


----------



## Chef Doom (Jan 19, 2018)

Lazarus said:


> Tried the Momofuko sprout recipe, subbed honey for the sugar in the dressing. That was quite possibly one of the best sprout dishes I've ever had. Going to use that vinaigrette in other things now too.



This seals the deal. I'm heading to the farmers market this weekend for supplies.


----------



## krx927 (Jan 19, 2018)

Paraffin said:


> Really? I just started dabbling with it (Joule). Lobster tail is terrific. Carrots with a pan glaze are great. I made a pulled pork shoulder in a 21 hr cook and oven finish for bark (cheating with liquid smoke) that came out much better than crock pot. On the other hand, steak sous vide with a pan sear and blowtorch finish isn't a success so far. I like it, but my wife doesn't like the "red to the edge" look when it's cut, vs. the gradient you get with a grill or pan sear cook.
> 
> I get what you're saying if you mean _only _sous vide, since most of those examples involve a pan or oven finish of some kind.



I must say that my experience is not that big but every single time I used it I was not happy with the taste. I started with steaks and alike. I tried cooking times between 1-3 hours. Of course I seared them well (in a pan). I am with your wife on the "red to the edge". I am missing slightly bigger grilled part. But this is not the main issue, the main issue is that the stake is not tasting like the grilled one is. The taste and to some extent the texture of the "cooked" part is not right. And it gets worst the longer you cook it. 
This experience is similar also with sous vide staked I was eating in restaurants.

Last weekend I tried octopus. I was really looking forward as everybody is saying that it is phenomenal cooked sous vide. So tender that it melts in your mouth... I was really tempted as I know that properly prepared octopus is to die for.
So I tried it: 5 h on 77C
After cooking I put it on top of the potato and veggies that was baking in the over. 10 mins and I got nice sear.
Again I did not like it. Again the main problem was the texture but specially the taste. It just tasted wrong. I couldn't even finish the plate.

So from now on it will take a lot to convince me that something can taste better from sous vide compared to normal cooking. I am still hoping tho.


----------



## stevenStefano (Jan 28, 2018)

I usually cut them up super fine, then blanche them a little, say a min or so. Then fry some bacon lardons and onion in a pan, add the sprouts. Pour some honey in, add a bit of cider and a little butter. Let it reduce until it turns to a glaze and the whole thing is sort of sticky and that's it, super nice

The main issue I find with them is .....flatulence. Therefore only ever eat them at weekends


----------

